# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Looking for UV window screening film

## ALICE PARMAN

Greetings,I'm an exhibit planner, not an art handler or collections care person. But I thought of this group, because my church in Eugene, Oregon is co-sponsoring a refugee family from Syria. Their 4-year-old son has a genetic condition called XP; his body doesn't repair the damage caused by UV rays. The family is now in a Turkish refugee camp; they have kept their son alive for 4 years (in dire conditions) by living at night.


We are looking for UV window screening film. Does anyone have any extra that you could to donate? We will install the film on the windows of a single family house that we are getting ready for the family. 99.9% screening would be ideal; 99% would be helpful. 


If this is something you are able to do, please ship the film to my attention c/o St. Mary's Episcopal Church, 1300 Pearl Street, Eugene, OR 97401. I will gladly reimburse you for shipping. 


Thank you very much for considering this request. Please email me if you are able to help out.


Sincerely,
Alice Parman


alice@aparman.com
(541) 342-3464

----------

